# Finlandia ofrece curso en línea sobre IA totalmente gratis



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 27, 2019)

Leyendo el sitio del diario "El Tiempo" de Bogotá me encontré esta noticia y así hago disponible el enlace. La primera mirada que le he hechado al curso parece que tiene una forma muy inteligente de introducir al tema y luego aprender técnicas al respecto. Frecuentemente me encuentro con contribuciones que me pareen indicar que el entendimiento de que es la IA deja mucho espacio a mejorar!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 27, 2019)

Quizás es un nombre demasiado rimbombante para lo que realmente es.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Dic 27, 2019)

Inteligencia artificial?


----------



## aav (Dic 27, 2019)

Parece que es un curso introductorio, lo básico de la IA, los campos de aplicación y las herramientas fundamentales y perspectivas; ESTE ENLACE lleva al programa o indice. Está en inglés y en otros idiomas pero no en castellano. Me dió buena impresión, tiene ejemplos y casos además de teoría.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 28, 2019)

@Scooter y EdgardoCas: Me parece que ambos se están valorando como posibles beneficiarios del curso gratuito!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2019)

El curso está en perfecto _español técnico_, comúnmente conocido como inglés.


----------

